# Lesbian And Gay Couples In Disney And Cartoon Network



## oswaldies (Apr 19, 2015)

Disney and Cartoon Network have added 1 or more lesbian or gay couples into shows, I think it's great, but some parents are asking them to be taken out because they don't want their children to see gay or lesbian couples because they think it's "wrong". I think it's great that they are doing this, you guys?


----------



## CuddleThePumpkin (Apr 19, 2015)

I think it is great that they are being put into childrens movies, in the movie Paranorman I loved how there was Jock type character in there and the sister was hanging off of him and at the end he said to her you will love my boyfriend


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 19, 2015)

It's great that they're supporting these types of relationships nowadays.

At least we can forget about the infamous "cousin" relationship...that's for sure.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 19, 2015)

CuddleThePumpkin said:


> I think it is great that they are being put into childrens movies, in the movie Paranorman I loved how there was Jock type character in there and the sister was hanging off of him and at the end he said to her you will love my boyfriend



Yeah, like even if they don't show them dating the same sex, it's good that they just mention it!


----------



## Moddie (Apr 19, 2015)

I think it's great that both networks are including more same-sex relationships. I still think they could do more, especially Disney. However, I understand why they don't from a financial stand point, as well as for the safety of the cast in the case of shows in which children have roles. Disney obviously don't want a repeat of what happened after Good Luck Charlie aired an episode with a same-sex couple and that's completely understandable. However, a lot of the time the issue is money. Such as was the case with the removal of a same-sex couple in Gravity Falls, in The Love God. As far as I'm aware the only reason the couple was removed was that same-sex relations are too taboo or straight up against the law in many countries in which the show airs, for example - Russia.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 19, 2015)

Wow i didn't know that. It's a great thing. Parents can at least respect it and not get crazy about it.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 19, 2015)

There's a gay couple in Frozen with children, you know. In all honesty, I'm waiting for a Disney film with two gay men as the main characters.


----------



## biibii (Apr 19, 2015)

What couples are they? I mean in the shows.
Garnet is made of lesbians and that makes me so happy you don't even know. They even confirmed it.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 19, 2015)

yeah it's a situation all right


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 19, 2015)

Bowie said:


> There's a gay couple in Frozen with children, you know. In all honesty, I'm waiting for a Disney film with two gay men as the main characters.



Same here, same here...



Moddie said:


> Disney obviously don't want a repeat of what happened after Good Luck Charlie aired an episode with a same-sex couple and that's completely understandable. However, a lot of the time the issue is money. Such as was the case with the removal of a same-sex couple in Gravity Falls, in The Love God. As far as I'm aware the only reason the couple was removed was that same-sex relations are too taboo or straight up against the law in many countries in which the show airs, for example - Russia.



That's kind of a crap reason. *****es will complain about anything and everything that doesn't perfectly align with their views, no reason to stay stuck in the past because of it. Also, those people that are complaining about homosexuality not being family friendly and sending death threats are trash.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Apr 19, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It's great that they're supporting these types of relationships nowadays.
> 
> At least we can forget about the infamous "cousin" relationship...that's for sure.



Oh god, I cringe every time I remember this. 

But I am glad that gay and lesbian couples are being featured in cartoons and kids movies. :3


----------



## Moddie (Apr 20, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> That's kind of a crap reason. *****es will complain about anything and everything that doesn't perfectly align with their views, no reason to stay stuck in the past because of it. Also, those people that are complaining about homosexuality not being family friendly and sending death threats are trash.



Don't get me wrong, I don't agree with Disney or anyone else removing same-sex couples in their media. The queer community needs all the representation that it can get. Especially from media aimed at children. However at the same time I can still see where these companies are coming from, especially Disney. Money wise, they would lose a lot and they would jeopardise the company's reputation. Meaning potentially Disney wouldn't just be losing money on their shows but their movies and other assets too. Even if the money doesn't worry you, which is logical, Disney isn't currently at any risk of going under. Doing something controversial could still lead to job losses for workers. As for the death threats, it's still very important to look out for the cast. Let's not forget the death threats were being sent to the main character on Good Luck Charlie, the baby. That much hate directed towards someone so young could very easily cause mental issues later in life.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 20, 2015)

i think it's pretty gay.




im so funny pls love me people


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 20, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Don't get me wrong, I don't agree with Disney or anyone else removing same-sex couples in their media. The queer community needs all the representation that it can get. Especially from media aimed at children. However at the same time I can still see where these companies are coming from, especially Disney. Money wise, they would lose a lot and they would jeopardise the company's reputation. Meaning potentially Disney wouldn't just be losing money on their shows but their movies and other assets too. Even if the money doesn't worry you, which is logical, Disney isn't currently at any risk of going under. Doing something controversial could still lead to job losses for workers. As for the death threats, it's still very important to look out for the cast. Let's not forget the death threats were being sent to the main character on Good Luck Charlie, the baby. That much hate directed towards someone so young could very easily cause mental issues later in life.



I can understand the hate thing but the rest is silly. This isn't the 1990's or whatever, it's 2015 and I somehow doubt Disney will be affected by a bunch of whiny, self entitled homophobes. *shrug*


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 20, 2015)

It's for them to be included, it needs to be normalized.


----------



## Moddie (Apr 20, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> I can understand the hate thing but the rest is silly. This isn't the 1990's or whatever, it's 2015 and I somehow doubt Disney will be affected by a bunch of whiny, self entitled homophobes. *shrug*



Granted Disney wouldn't lose much from queerphobic people in places like America, and the UK, however elsewhere potential media that features queer characters would risk getting banned. (Again, places like Russia.) I agree Disney should stand its ground, and give the queer community more representation. However it is still a company, meaning its soul purpose is to make money. I am not saying Disney shouldn't have more queer characters, I just unfortunately can't see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 20, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Granted Disney wouldn't lose much from queerphobic people in places like America, and the UK, however elsewhere potential media that features queer characters would risk getting banned. (Again, places like Russia.) I agree Disney should stand its ground, and give the queer community more representation. However it is still a company, meaning its soul purpose is to make money. I am not saying Disney shouldn't have more queer characters, I just unfortunately can't see it happening anytime soon.



Eh, agree to disagree. I still things are changing in that regard, albeit slowly but still.


----------



## Llust (Apr 20, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with gay people and they're no different from people in general aside from their sexuality. It's amusing when people complain about people who aren't straight but have no solid reason, they hate them solely because they're gay. Aside from that, it's great that disney is finally releasing films with these types of couples, but seriously it's 2015. Reguardless, people should be accepting of sexuality by this point. Otherwise they're just being immature since there's really no reason to hate on gay people. In my opinion, people who hate gays or any sexuality other than straight are just ignorant


----------



## Trundle (Apr 20, 2015)

Soushi said:


> There's nothing wrong with gay people and they're no different from people in general aside from their sexuality. It's amusing when people complain about people who aren't straight but have no solid reason, they hate them solely because they're gay. Aside from that, it's great that disney is finally releasing films with these types of couples, but seriously it's 2015. Reguardless, people should be accepting of sexuality by this point. Otherwise they're just being immature since there's really no reason to hate on gay people. In my opinion, people who hate gays or any sexuality other than straight are just ignorant



Did you ever stop to consider that maybe all of the good directors are straight and that's why their movies have straight people in them? Or, even regardless of my first point, maybe the directors are gay and want straight people in them. You can't assume Disney has done anything wrong based on how the movies are written. There are movies with gay people and without gay people and it doesn't really matter at all.


----------



## Llust (Apr 20, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Did you ever stop to consider that maybe all of the good directors are straight and that's why their movies have straight people in them? Or, even regardless of my first point, maybe the directors are gay and want straight people in them. You can't assume Disney has done anything wrong based on how the movies are written. There are movies with gay people and without gay people and it doesn't really matter at all.



I wasn't even referring to disney. The only thing I mentioned about disney and including gay couples is this :

"Aside from that, it's great that disney is finally releasing films with these types of couples"

Nothing else is related to disney e.o


----------



## Trundle (Apr 20, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Hitler was heterosexual and caused the deaths of around 20 million people. HIV/AIDS killed about 1.5 million people in 2013.



Why are you stereotyping people based on sexual orientation? Some people are good people and some people are terrible people. I'm not pardoning Hitler's actions because he's straight. Great logic m8


----------



## eggs (Apr 20, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Why are you stereotyping people based on sexual orientation? Some people are good people and some people are terrible people. I'm not pardoning Hitler's actions because he's straight. Great logic m8



i can't tell if you're trying to be sarcastic, the edgy dudebro, or are just truly not used to thinking.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 20, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Why are you stereotyping people based on sexual orientation? Some people are good people and some people are terrible people. I'm not pardoning Hitler's actions because he's straight. Great logic m8



What I'm saying is even if gay people knowingly spread the disease it was only two people that spread it. Yes, you're right there are horrible people out there but you shouldn't assume the rest of the race, gender, sexual orientation etc. is horrible too which is what you were saying. Two people is not equal to a whole group of people being terrible, like in the Hitler example. I think you may be being slightly hypocritical.


----------



## eggs (Apr 20, 2015)

anyway, i think the representation is nice. it's a good way to normalize other sexualities.
however, i don't really think that disney is a good network to broadcast same-sex couples on? going back to what another user said, that whole good luck charlie thing was a complete fiasco, confirming the old fact that adults can't handle watching happy people being happy without resorting to chaotic violence.
plus, disney isn't that great of a role model. that frozen "same-sex couple" was _extremely_ subtle, one second out of however many minutes frozen lasted, and not representation at all. (if someone could provide me with a link to someone in disney saying that that was a same-sex couple and not fan speculation, that'd be great.) disney has yet to make any major non-white female protagonists, other than tiana, mulan, lilo, jasmine, and pocahontas. it's like they're scared of making anyone/anything that's different from their boring color scheme.
so that all goes to say that disney kinda sucks. but then again, that's my onion. 

cartoon network is pretty good though. i haven't heard about any controversy other than people maybe getting a little iffy about possible more-than-friendly relations between marceline and princess bubblegum. yay for them, i guess.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 21, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> What I'm saying is even if gay people knowingly spread the disease it was only two people that spread it. Yes, you're right there are horrible people out there but you shouldn't assume the rest of the race, gender, sexual orientation etc. is horrible too which is what you were saying. Two people is not equal to a whole group of people being terrible, like in the Hitler example. I think you may be being slightly hypocritical.



I don't see where you got the number "2" people or anything, but I never said LGBT people are horrible. You're drawing to conclusions and I think many LGBT people are amazing people. And again, the "Hitler example" does not work at all and just does not make sense. I can't be being hypocritical because I never said anything that went against my original statement.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 21, 2015)

I think Disney should start taking risks like that. At the end of the day, people aren't gonna automatically become open to the idea one day. Disney normalising alternative sexualities would impact the way young children think about love, and I think that's a very important message.


----------



## eggs (Apr 21, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I think Disney should start taking risks like that. At the end of the day, people aren't gonna automatically become open to the idea one day. Disney normalising alternative sexualities would impact the way young children think about love, and I think that's a very important message.



yeah, that's true. i'm glad disney thought about something other than money for once.
introducing that kind of stuff to kids at an early age is fantastic.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 21, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I don't see where you got the number "2" people or anything, but I never said LGBT people are horrible. You're drawing to conclusions and I think many LGBT people are amazing people. And again, the "Hitler example" does not work at all and just does not make sense. I can't be being hypocritical because I never said anything that went against my original statement.



Earlier you said something like "I don't agree with this at all. I _hate gay people_because they are the reason we have AIDS." I get two people from one spreading the disease (could be knowingly, having intercourse with a homosexual) then the one that had received the disease spreading it (probably knowingly if they got sick and their parter was sick). Maybe I misunderstood your first post but that was what I read it as.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 21, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I think Disney should start taking risks like that. At the end of the day, people aren't gonna automatically become open to the idea one day. Disney normalising alternative sexualities would impact the way young children think about love, and I think that's a very important message.



man i lvoe when you post in threads because your icon is so hot and bowie is so hot so it's nice to have some young hot bowie face in threads 


and nah, it's all good. i think it's dang neat that gay people are shgowing up in kids shows now.
even if it is... gay


----------



## Bowie (Apr 21, 2015)

Finnian said:


> man i lvoe when you post in threads because your icon is so hot and bowie is so hot so it's nice to have some young hot bowie face in threads



Thank you!


----------



## Gusmanak (Apr 21, 2015)

What couples are you refering to on CN?

And the only one on disney channel is the good luck charlie one?


----------



## PinkWater (Apr 21, 2015)

Gusmanak said:


> What couples are you refering to on CN?
> 
> And the only one on disney channel is the good luck charlie one?



Ruby and Sapphire from Steven Universe on CN, but idk about anyone else.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 21, 2015)

Just kidding! I don't hate gays but I still won an argument against my own beliefs!!


----------



## Nay (Apr 21, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Just kidding! I don't hate gays but I still won an argument against my own beliefs!!



Congrats..


----------



## Trundle (Apr 21, 2015)

audino said:


> Congrats..



Thank you all!

_*bows*_


----------



## Moddie (Apr 21, 2015)

Gusmanak said:


> What couples are you refering to on CN?
> 
> And the only one on disney channel is the good luck charlie one?



As far as I'm aware the following are the only lesbian/gay couples on Cartoon Network:
Princess Bubblegum and Marceline from Adventure Time (Has been confirmed by people working on the show. Couldn't be more canon without someone explicitly stating that they've dated.)
The couple from Clarence. 
Ruby and Sapphire from Steven Universe (Including it because most others have, but both are non-binary thus it's not a lesbian/gay couple.)

Sadly, I'm pretty sure Good Luck Charlie is the only instance from Disney Channel.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 21, 2015)

PinkWater said:


> Ruby and Sapphire from Steven Universe on CN, but idk about anyone else.



In CN there are a lot.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 21, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> _*bows*_



Kind of an a-hole move though, I'm still think lower of you. Congrats for beating a middle schooler in an argument.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 21, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> It's great that they're supporting these types of relationships nowadays.
> 
> At least we can forget about the infamous "cousin" relationship...that's for sure.



I'm glad they never dubbed S, SuperS and Stars here, wouldn't surprised me if they'd done the same.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 21, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Kind of an a-hole move though, I'm still think lower of you. Congrats for beating a middle schooler in an argument.



Considering you don't think your arguing skills are worth anything I don't see why you would think your opinion matters either. Reported. Bye.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 21, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I'm glad they never dubbed S, SuperS and Stars here, wouldn't surprised me if they'd done the same.


Considering the time, yeah.
You're lucky, since the Cloverway dub was really REALLY cringe-worthy..but hilarious at the same time.


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm just gonna add my two cents here and say that I don't appreciate seeing homosexual relationships portrayed in any media. ^_^ I'm a Christian, and in the Bible (Old and New Testament), homosexual relationships are described as perversion. 
That being said, I respect and understand that many of you have different opinions on the subject.  
I hope you can respect mine.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 21, 2015)

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> I'm just gonna add my two cents here and say that I don't appreciate seeing homosexual relationships portrayed in any media. ^_^ I'm a Christian, and in the Bible (Old and New Testament), homosexual relationships are described as perversion.
> That being said, I respect and understand that many of you have different opinions on the subject.
> I hope you can respect mine.



I can't really say much about your religion, both because I'm an atheist and because I know nothing good will come of it, but do you know how happy it would make people? It would make the world a much happier place if everyone could love those they love in peace, with no constant fear of harm surrounding them. Introducing alternative sexualities in the mainstream would promote nothing but love and acceptance. Any religion which teaches you to think otherwise is negative, in my opinion, but, again, I can't talk about your religion.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 21, 2015)

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> I'm just gonna add my two cents here and say that I don't appreciate seeing homosexual relationships portrayed in any media. ^_^ I'm a Christian, and in the Bible (Old and New Testament), homosexual relationships are described as perversion.
> That being said, I respect and understand that many of you have different opinions on the subject.
> I hope you can respect mine.



That's makes me ever sad - ; ㅅ ; -


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 21, 2015)

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> homosexual relationships are described as perversion.



>implying other types of relationships couldn't also be considered a perversion


----------



## Capella (Apr 21, 2015)

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> I'm just gonna add my two cents here and say that I don't appreciate seeing homosexual relationships portrayed in any media. ^_^ I'm a Christian, and in the Bible (Old and New Testament), homosexual relationships are described as perversion.
> That being said, I respect and understand that many of you have different opinions on the subject.
> I hope you can respect mine.



I'm just gonna add my two cents here and say that I don't appreciate seeing heterosexual relationships portrayed in any media. ^_^ I'm a Satanist and the bible is stupid. That being said, I respect and understand that many of you have different opinions on the subject.  
I hope you can respect mine.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 21, 2015)

Capella said:


> I'm just gonna add my two cents here and say that I don't appreciate seeing heterosexual relationships portrayed in any media. ^_^ I'm a Satanist and the bible is stupid. That being said, I respect and understand that many of you have different opinions on the subject.
> I hope you can respect mine.



Well, actually, there are two different kinds of Satanism so you'll need to clarify. If you're talking about the non spiritual section of Satanism, then you are believing in a religion that his morals quite similar to Christianity, not to mention it includes a lot of sexist rules. If you are into spiritual Satanism, you would believe the Bible is true but are doing all you can against it. So either way, you saying you're a Satanist and think the Bible is stupid is quite an uninformed opinion and should therefore be rendered as null. 
I do respect your poorly formed opinion though.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 21, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Well, actually, there are two different kinds of Satanism so you'll need to clarify. If you're talking about the non spiritual section of Satanism, then you are believing in a religion that his morals quite similar to Christianity, not to mention it includes a lot of sexist rules. If you are into spiritual Satanism, you would believe the Bible is true but are doing all you can against it. So either way, you saying you're a Satanist and think the Bible is stupid is quite an uninformed opinion and should therefore be rendered as null.
> I do respect your poorly formed opinion though.



She might've been being sarcastic, maybe.


----------



## Capella (Apr 21, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Well, actually, there are two different kinds of Satanism so you'll need to clarify. If you're talking about the non spiritual section of Satanism, then you are believing in a religion that his morals quite similar to Christianity, not to mention it includes a lot of sexist rules. If you are into spiritual Satanism, you would believe the Bible is true but are doing all you can against it. So either way, you saying you're a Satanist and think the Bible is stupid is quite an uninformed opinion and should therefore be rendered as null.
> I do respect your poorly formed opinion though.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 21, 2015)

The last thing we need here is a discussion about religion, but I'm an atheist. I love Buddhism and I'm a very spiritual person, but I have no religious faith at all and I think it's complete and utter rubbish. Religion causes more trouble than it's worth and the world would've been a more accepting place had it never existed, in my opinion.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 21, 2015)

Trundle said:


> Well, actually, there are two different kinds of Satanism so you'll need to clarify. If you're talking about the non spiritual section of Satanism, then you are believing in a religion that his morals quite similar to Christianity, not to mention it includes a lot of sexist rules. If you are into spiritual Satanism, you would believe the Bible is true but are doing all you can against it. So either way, you saying you're a Satanist and think the Bible is stupid is quite an uninformed opinion and should therefore be rendered as null.
> I do respect your poorly formed opinion though.



****posting never gets by you, does it?


----------



## Trundle (Apr 21, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> ****posting never gets by you, does it?



Hahaha, I know what's what, I just enjoy invalidating points.


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 21, 2015)

I was wondering how long it would take before this thread went to hell.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 21, 2015)

in any case, homosexual representation in media is awesome, and networks should keep it up and start if they haven't already done so.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 21, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> I was wondering how long it would take before this thread went to hell.



This is a very good joke


----------



## piichinu (Apr 21, 2015)

it made me turn unstraight so i am very upset by it

but seriously i think it's cool. i dont know why people are upset by it ..logically


----------



## Kammeh (Apr 21, 2015)

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> I'm just gonna add my two cents here and say that I don't appreciate seeing homosexual relationships portrayed in any media. ^_^ I'm a Christian, and in the Bible (Old and New Testament), homosexual relationships are described as perversion.
> That being said, I respect and understand that many of you have different opinions on the subject.
> I hope you can respect mine.



I'm Christian as well, and I hate when people say this.

In the bible it does say that, but what about the other things it says, such as thou shall not murder?
Movies like "The Hunger Games" is full of murder, yet I don't see very many Christians who are as against these movies as much as they are against lesbian and gay relationships being portrayed.

This just confuses the  hell out of me.
It's okay for murder to be shown on television, but not lesbian and gay relationships? These are both things the bible says not to do, yet most Christians  are completely OK with watching movies and tv shows that include the murdering of characters.

Why is this????
How is watching murder not as bad as seeing a lesbian/gay relationship on television?

Yes, the murders aren't real, but neither are the lesbian and gay relationships. They're just actors.

I just don't understand people sometimes..


----------



## Tao (Apr 21, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> I'm Christian as well, and I hate when people say this.
> 
> In the bible it does say that, but what about the other things it says, such as thou shall not murder?





Wait...The bible *actually* does say that?


Is it like:

"Love thy neighbor...Unless it's gay Dave. Screw that guy"
 ~ God - 3000BC ~


----------



## M O L K O (Apr 21, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> I'm Christian as well, and I hate when people say this.
> 
> In the bible it does say that, but what about the other things it says, such as thou shall not murder?
> Movies like "The Hunger Games" is full of murder, yet I don't see very many Christians who are as against these movies as much as they are against lesbian and gay relationships being portrayed.
> ...



Very true, not to mention the old testament is known as the history part of the bible, often cited as outdated and mostly used to bash race and sexuality (passages on slavery and sexuality are prominent in the old testament) The new testament often goes against a lot that is said (rule wise) in the old testament
idk just my two cents

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> Wait...The bible *actually* does say that?
> 
> 
> Is it like:
> ...



something about man shall not lie down with man
but god was totally into lesbians tho


----------



## piichinu (Apr 21, 2015)

Tao said:


> Wait...The bible *actually* does say that?
> 
> 
> Is it like:
> ...



Well in the catholic bible what I've been taught throughout 10 years of catholic school is that Catholics arent against gays at all. They just don't want them to receive the """holy!!!""" sacrament. legal marriages and the lifestyle are fine. 

thats off-topic but I just wanted to pitch in


----------



## Trundle (Apr 21, 2015)

Tao said:


> Wait...The bible *actually* does say that?
> 
> 
> Is it like:
> ...



The Bible says that the act of having sex with another man is a sin. It does not say anything about any social aspect or what attitude you should have towards them, which would obviously be overwritten by having to love them anyway. The Bible does not say to hate gays. It also does not saying being attracted to the same gender is a sin either. 



M O L K O said:


> Very true, not to mention the old testament is known as the history part of the bible, often cited as outdated and mostly used to bash race and sexuality (passages on slavery and sexuality are prominent in the old testament) The new testament often goes against a lot that is said (rule wise) in the old testament
> idk just my two cents



The reason that all the Levitical Laws from the Old Testament don't apply anymore is because when Jesus died it was the ultimate sacrifice for sin, therefore through him you could ask for forgiveness instead of through offering your livestock and following strange laws. Although, the New Testament does also say that the act of homosexuality is a sin.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 21, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> I was wondering how long it would take before this thread went to hell.


Give it about 2 hours.

Trust me, this thread WILL go to hell.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Seriously guys, I thought we were talking about cousins...now we're talking about religion..


----------



## Bowie (Apr 21, 2015)

Talking snakes are less natural than two men getting it on, if we're all honest here.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 21, 2015)

my gay cousins are having sex and it offends my religions

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> The last thing we need here is a discussion about religion, but I'm an atheist. I love Buddhism and I'm a very spiritual person, but I have no religious faith at all and I think it's complete and utter rubbish. Religion causes more trouble than it's worth and the world would've been a more accepting place had it never existed, in my opinion.



religion isn't the problem, people are

we'd of had this issue surely regardless


----------



## Bowie (Apr 21, 2015)

I really don't wanna see this thread get locked, 'cause I think it was a pretty interesting discussion before the religious talk got started, so let's just move on. Can anyone else think of appearances of gay characters in mainstream media?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 21, 2015)

I could probably make something of a list, but it wouldn't be mainstream, and also effectively worthless to the subject at hand


----------



## kittencat (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm happy about CN's portrayal of Jeff's moms from "Clarence". Clarence is a really good show, and the creators are pushing harder than most to portray families of all types. Clarence's single mother, Sumo's... whatever's going on with him, Jeff's moms, and there was an episode where Clarence's friend's parents got divorced, too. I dunno, sorry to be vague about this, I should probably rewatch some of the episodes. But it makes me really happy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> I really don't wanna see this thread get locked, 'cause I think it was a pretty interesting discussion before the religious talk got started, so let's just move on. Can anyone else think of appearances of gay characters in mainstream media?



Glee, for one. And there's lesbians on Orphan Black. Um... Orange is the New Black. Oscar Martinez from The Office. The gay couple from Modern Family (Cam and someone). Aaah. How mainstream are we talking?


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 22, 2015)

kittencat said:


> I'm happy about CN's portrayal of Jeff's moms from "Clarence". Clarence is a really good show, and the creators are pushing harder than most to portray families of all types. Clarence's single mother, Sumo's... whatever's going on with him, Jeff's moms, and there was an episode where Clarence's friend's parents got divorced, too. I dunno, sorry to be vague about this, I should probably rewatch some of the episodes. But it makes me really happy.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Willow, Tara and Kennedy from B:TVS.


----------



## PixelSammie (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm actually kind of surprised of Disney Channel because they play "Remember the titans" every once and a while and they always take out the locker-room kiss scene between Gerry and Sunshine.


----------



## Moddie (Apr 23, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I really don't wanna see this thread get locked, 'cause I think it was a pretty interesting discussion before the religious talk got started, so let's just move on. Can anyone else think of appearances of gay characters in mainstream media?



I really don't want this thread to get locked either. 

Off the top of my head, gay characters in mainstream media (TV): 
Orange is the New Black (many characters), South Park (Big Gay Al, Mr./Ms. Garrison, and Mr. Slave), Queer as Folk (many characters), Please Like Me (Josh Thomas, and his partners), Little Brittian (Myfanwy, and Daffyd Thomas), Adventure Time (Princess Bubblegum, and Marceline), The Simpsons (Mr. Smithers)

You asked for gay characters but if we include bisexuals:
Orange is the New Black (many characters), The Legend Of Korra (Korra, and Asami), Scrubs (Todd Quinlan), South Park (Stephen Stotch)


----------



## lazuli (Apr 23, 2015)

Moddie said:


> Ruby and Sapphire from Steven Universe (Including it because most others have, but both are non-binary thus it's not a lesbian/gay couple.)



isnt gay when ur attracted to same sex
theyre both genderless so idk??

=

any kind of representation is good bc kids will know that being straight isnt considered normal, just more common


----------



## Moddie (Apr 23, 2015)

computertrash said:


> isnt gay when ur attracted to same sex
> theyre both genderless so idk??
> 
> =
> ...



We can't be sure of their sex being they're both aliens. That being said they're both feminine representing so I have no issue with people calling them a gay/lesbian couple. It's easier for a lot of people to understand. It's a difficult subject but sexuality is based off a persons gender their sex is pretty much irrelevant. (Example: Cis male attracted to men = Gay. Trans male attracted to men = Gay.)

I agree, I'm am really glad Cartoon Network let the crew do what they did. I was very pleasantly surprised they aired the kiss. I wish there was more media like that when I was younger.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 23, 2015)

Moddie said:


> We can't be sure of their sex being they're both aliens. That being said they're both feminine representing so I have no issue with people calling them a gay/lesbian couple. It's easier for a lot of people to understand. It's a difficult subject but sexuality is based off a persons gender their sex is pretty much irrelevant. (Example: Cis male attracted to men = Gay. Trans male attracted to men = Gay.)
> 
> I agree, I'm am really glad Cartoon Network let the crew do what they did. I was very pleasantly surprised they aired the kiss. I wish there was more media like that when I was younger.





> Because of this, all Gems are inherently sexless and while the species lacks sexual dimorphism, they choose to manifest with feminine physical forms with the only exception thus far being Steven, due to his half human parentage.


and then this

but ya anyways representation is good. also how much u wanna bet that parents who saw it were like 'wow!!!!!!!! theyre such close friends!!!!!!!!!!!!1'


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 23, 2015)

CuddleThePumpkin said:


> I think it is great that they are being put into childrens movies, in the movie Paranorman I loved how there was Jock type character in there and the sister was hanging off of him and at the end he said to her you will love my boyfriend



Lol I'm actually watching paranorman right now.


----------



## Brad (Apr 24, 2015)

I think same-sex, as well as traditional relationships should be treated the same in all types of media; only there when it works within the story, not just there to be there.

The same can be said about certain "under-represented" character types. They should only exist if the story calls for it. Not added only to push an agenda, change public opinion, or to be different from the other guys.

Again, I think this treatment should be applied to *all* types of relationships, not just same-sex.


----------



## emre3 (Apr 24, 2015)

I think it's so stupid for some parents to think that seeing gay/lesbian couples on TV would make their children gay ;/


----------



## Moddie (Apr 24, 2015)

emre3 said:


> I think it's so stupid for some parents to think that seeing gay/lesbian couples on TV would make their children gay ;/



I second this. It's really dumb. By that logic, I should be straight. I mean I've seen countless hetrosexual couples on TV.


----------



## KiraNinja (Apr 24, 2015)

Tao said:


> Wait...The bible *actually* does say that?
> 
> 
> Is it like:
> ...



I lol'd


----------



## oreo (Apr 24, 2015)

I was falling so hard for Poussey Washington from Orange is the New Black.
She was hilarious, beautiful, and charming.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 24, 2015)

Moddie said:


> I second this. It's really dumb. By that logic, I should be straight. I mean I've seen countless hetrosexual couples on TV.



All I've seen is a lot of straight couples
and I'm gay
So these parents need to learn their math skills if you ask me.


----------

